# Ich weiß nicht weiter...



## Scully (31. Mai 2017)

Hallo liebe Leute,

Stelle mich Mal kurz vor. Bin der Pascal bin 25 Jahre alt und komme aus dem schönen Elsfleth. Ich kümmere mich um den Teich meine Vaters, da er den die letzten Jahre verkommen lassen hat. 

Der Teich hat ca 13-14 m³, hat einen biotec 10.1 Filter dran mit einer 24 Watt uvc. Die letzten 2 Jahre sind uns alle Fische gestorben und keiner wusste warum bis ich mich damit beschäftigt habe und gelesen habe ohne Ende. Dabei ist raus gekommen Wasser ist Tod. Durch Regenwasser was mein Vater in den Teich geleitet hat so ca 300m³ Dachfläche. Kh 0, gh 0. Seitdem mit teichfit von söll gearbeitet und die Fische Leben ein Wunder!!!

Die letzten Jahre immer klares Wasser gehabt, jetzt bekomme ich den Teich aber nicht mehr Klar. Nur so 30-40 cm Sicht mehr kommt iwie nicht.
Und jetzt kommt ihr, ich weiß iwie nicht mehr weiter vllt stehe ich auch einfach nur auf dem Schlauch

Falls noch Fragen zum Teich sind die ich jetzt nicht beschrieben habe Stellt sie und ich antworte.

Danke Schon Mal im voraus


----------



## Teich4You (31. Mai 2017)

Moin.

Wie viele Fische sind denn im Teich?
Und welche Fische?
Ein, zwei Fotos wären auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Scully (31. Mai 2017)

Im Moment nur 10 Goldfische

Sind etwas vorsichtig, weil wir die letzten 2 Jahre immer wieder das unbekannte Fischsterben hatten was ja am kh lag.


----------



## Teich4You (31. Mai 2017)

Optisch finde ich den Teich erst mal interessant mit diesen Stegen.

10 Goldfische auf 14.000 Liter sind aus meiner Sicht nicht viel.

Algen entstehen ja meist durch ein Überangebot von Nährstoffen im Teich.
Diese Nährstoffe gelangen zum einen durch die Ausscheidungen der Fische in das Wasser, aber zum anderen auch durch den Eintrag von Fischfutter und auch durch eingeschwemmtes Erdreich, Blätter und andere Dinge von außen.

Ich meine zu erkennen, dass der Wasserspiegel zwar unterhalb des Folienrandes liegt, aber dass die Steine auf dem Folienrand direkt mit Rindenmulch in Kontakt stehen.
Es sieht erst mal so aus, als ob es bei Regen sein könnte, dass dieser durch den Rindenmulch und dann in den Teich gelangen könnte. Das könnte also eine Quelle für ungewollten Nährstoffeintrag sein.

Weiterhin kann es sein dass du zu wenig Wasser wechselst. Selbst wenn der Filter gut funktioniert entsteht am Ende Nitrat. Dieses kann nur durch Pflanzen aufgenommen werden, oder durch Wasserwechsel aus dem Teich geholt. Um Nitrat effektiv mit Pflanzen raus zu holen, braucht es aber schon eine ordentliche Menge dieser. Wie viel, kann ich nicht sagen. Daher würde ich es mit Wasserwechseln probieren.

Wie hoch ist dein KH und PH denn im Moment?


----------



## Scully (31. Mai 2017)

Das nehme ich als Kompliment

Füttern tue ich gar nicht.
Der Rindenmulch kann nicht runter der ist durch die Steine befestigt habe ich schon diverse Male beim Regen beobachtet, auch bei Starkregen.

Blätter und Co Fische ich sofort ab und den Rest holt der Skimmer, den ich auch täglich reinige.

Nitrit und Nitrat sind laut tröpchentest Test bei 0

Die Gesamthärte ist bei 7 und die Karbonathärte ist bei 5, PH ist dauerhaft bei 8


----------



## Teich4You (31. Mai 2017)

Scully schrieb:


> Der Rindenmulch kann nicht runter der ist durch die Steine befestigt habe ich schon diverse Male beim Regen beobachtet, auch bei Starkregen.


Ich meine ja auch nur den Regen, der durch den Mulch sickern könnte, dabei Nährstoffe aufnimmt und dann in den Teich gelangt.


----------



## Scully (31. Mai 2017)

Okay das könnte sein aber eigentlich sickert das sehr gut weg weil überall Drainage unter ist.

Aber wie gesagt eigentlich...


----------



## Teich4You (31. Mai 2017)

Mikronährstoffe werden auch durch den Wind eingetragen. Blütenpollen und anderes wird auch zu Futter für die Algen, die übrigens sehr anspruchslos sind. Sie benötigen wirklich nicht viel um sich auszubreiten. Größere Wasserwechsel, oder eine stärkere UVC könnten das Algen-Problem ebenso beheben. 

Aber ich würde erst mal noch ein paar Wochen warten. Vielleicht ist es auch nur vorübergehend. Bevor man anfängt unnötige Maßnahmen zu ergreifen, ist Geduld bei Teichen auch eine Maßnahme.


----------



## Scully (31. Mai 2017)

Okay danke erstmal

Ich will noch ein zwei Wochen abwarten und dann eventuell noch einen Wasserwechsel machen

Danke erstmal


----------



## Teichfreund77 (31. Mai 2017)

Bitte nur immer einen Teil des Wasser wechseln, sonst hast du wieder die mehr Algen.


----------



## Scully (2. Juni 2017)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von den söll filtern?


----------



## Teichfreund77 (2. Juni 2017)

Habe bis jetzt nur Erfahrung mit Oase Filtern gemacht und bin sehr zufrieden.
Mein Nachbar hat 1 Oase  Screematic 140000 und der macht den Riesen Koiteich glasklar.
Mein alter Oase Biotec 16000 arbeitet nun an einem 5500l Becken mit ca 15 Fischen von Goldis bis zu Rotfedern und dort ist das Wasser auch super.

Den Riesen unterschied bei den fast baugleichen Filtern wird es wohl nicht geben.


----------



## Scully (2. Juni 2017)

Der biotec 10.1 ist ja baugleich mit dem 16000. Aber ich habe hier ja ca14000 l ich habe das Gefühl das der evtl überlastet ist obwohl er die letzten beiden jahre das Wasser auch einigermaßen klar bekommen hat glasklar war es nie so wirklich...


----------



## Lumita (2. Juni 2017)

Ich hatte früher den Titan 50 mit 36 Uvc und 8500 Pumpe. War damit sehr zufireden, das Wasser was Glasklar und die Wasserwerte haben stets gepasst bei 16000 m3 was ja in etwa  Größe ist. Für Kois sind 15.000 l angegeben, aber dann musste auch im Hochsommer alle 2-3 Wochen den Filter reinigen. Ich würde den Teichfilter, weil ich jetzt einen großen Patronenfilter habe verkaufen. Der Filter ist 1 1/2 Jahre alt. Filtermedien + UVC max 2 Wochen gelaufen, also neu. Zudem habe ich am Ablauf Kugelhähne angebracht. Liebe Grüße


----------



## Lumita (2. Juni 2017)

Sorry, ich schreib via Handy... Bitte Rechtschreibfehler übersehen


----------



## dizzzi (2. Juni 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar hat 1 Oase  Screematic 140000 und der macht den Riesen Koiteich glasklar.


Hallo Teichfreund,

wieviel Liter sind denn im Riesen-Koiteich drin? Und wieviele Kois, in welcher Größe baden denn im Teich?

Intressiert mich, da ich dem Oase SM36 bei mir im Betrieb habe. 

LG

Udo


----------



## Scully (2. Juni 2017)

Wegen der Rechtschreibfehler kein Ding TU ich auch vom Handy schreiben...

Das hört sich interessant an ich persönlich hätte auch lieber den t50 aber der t25er ist halt günstiger... Und sollte ja auch Teich laut Angaben von söll? Ich bezahle das ja selber auch nicht ist ja der Teich von meinem dad und nicht meiner

Was sollte der denn Kosten? Und wo kommst du her weil schicken ist ja eher schlecht denke ich


----------



## Teichfreund77 (2. Juni 2017)

Hallo dizzzi,
der Teich hat 115m³ und den Pflanzfilter müsste ich Schätzen 6-8m³.
24 Kois zwischen 45cm und 80 cm und ca. 20 Kois zwischen 15-30 cm sowie die Babys aus dem letzten Jahr ca. 10cm und auch so 20 schätze ich mal.
Die ganz kleinen werden wohl auch von den Krähen geholt.
Ein paar Rotfedern sind noch drin ka. wie viele.

Hätte mir auch fast den Filter gekauft, aber 1800€ und dann noch diese UVC für 800€ ,alleine die Oase Pumpe für 450€.
Dann muss Mann alle 2-4 Wochen die Filter reinigen.
Mein Nachbar ist Rentner dem ist das egal der ist jeden Tag am Teich und wurschtelt da rum.
Der einzige voreilt zum meinem Trommler ist die Lautstärke, den könnte ich sogar auf die Terrasse stellen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## teichinteressent (2. Juni 2017)

> Sorry, ich schreib via Handy... Bitte Rechtschreibfehler übersehen


Irgendwozu müssen die Dinger ja taugen!
Wenn nicht zum vernünftigen Arbeiten, dann wenigstens zum Fehler machen.


----------



## Lumita (2. Juni 2017)

Na gedachte hätte ich 350 Euro ohne Pumpe. Filtermedien und UVC Lampe sind 2 Wochen im März 2017 gelaufen. Der Rest ist 1 1/2 Jahre alt. Hab den Filter im Dezember 2015 für knapp 800 Euros gekauft plus die 2 Kugelhähne für 80 Euro. Die Pumpe benutze ich noch und wird nicht verkauft. Liebe Grüße aus Bernau bei Berlin


----------

